

U.S. Scurries to Shore Up Spying on Russia - JumpCrisscross
http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052702304026304579453331966405354?mod=WSJ_hp_RightTopStories&mobile=N

======
bediger4000
What, is the NSA too busy surveilling US citizens without a warrant? Or is it
like infiltrating the anti-war groups during the 60s - too easy to pass up
anti-war people who have opens meetings, so you don't have manpower for
organized crime?

Here's a hint: if you can't remember the past you're doomed to repeat it, NSA.

